# Something Wicked This Way Comes...MRC 11 (30th Oct)



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are the details for Manchester Reptile Club's October FRIGHT NIGHT! Bring along your foulest, creepiest pets....the ones that send shivers through the spines of the hardiest men, that chill the very souls of young and old alike. We want to see everything that crawls, slithers and slimes; from the beastliest snakes to monstrous lizards, and grotesque bugs. There will be awards for the very worst!

There is also a competition for your freaky photos.....let's see how creative you can be. If you don't have a 2-headed snake, then fake it! Turn your beardies into demons! Make your spiders seem as HUGE as possible!

Finally, it wouldn't be a Halloween do without a fancy dress contest. It's not compulsory, but if you turn up in scary clobber, then you may enter FOR FREE! This is open to everyone (big kids as well as little kids), and it should make it the grisliest MRC yet........it'll also give us some amazing photo opportunities  
I'll be judging the fancy dress, so here's a hint....as an Ex-Dungeoneer, I love great scary make-up!:devil:

I hope you all have a HORRIBLE time!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Lovin the poster big time...:no1: Im lovin it lovin it lovin it... im lovin it like that..:lol2: WICKED.... : victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So here's some news that some of you wouldn't have heard at the last meet......

For the past year, we've been running MRC with a kind of unofficial committee to plan events etc. Well now we have a new venue and larger numbers of people than ever, we've decided to make it properly official, and the committee will be meeting every so often to discuss how we're going to take MRC into it's second brilliant year.

So if anyone has any ideas, suggestions, problems or queries, then you can speak to either myself, or Anthony Didsbury, Emma Grumps Little, Steve Simons, Lefty from MPA, or Margaret Lusby (who's the club treasurer), and we'll be more than happy to listen 
All these can be found on our Facebook group too!

I hope everyone's happy about this and can see that it's the best way to ensure the continued success of MRC into 2012.

xxx


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget about the FREAKY PHOTO competition at MRC Fright Night! The pics don't have to be professional quality...just weird! It's going to be judged by my dad (although he doesn't know it yet) so the mission is to scare him, gross him out...or just make him think "What the hell was that?"

I've been making the prizes today, so I wanna see lots of entries


----------



## missygrumps (Jan 7, 2011)

I
really really
can't 
wait
to 
come 
:lol2:
p.s chris this better lol 
​


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

*ME

TOO!!!!*


ps. Im that there Anthony thats mentioned above so if you need info.. give me a shout.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget about the halloween cozzy contest at MRC Fright Night! I've made the prizes for the top 3 kids and top 3 adults, so I want to see lots of hideous goriness.

Remember that everyone coming in costume can enter FOR FREE, and it'll make for some great photos with the reps! :devil:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Suggestion for the freaky photo competition.....Show us the damage your pets have done to you...THE BLOODIER, THE BETTER! (it doesn't have to be real blood or damage, just freaky and possibly funny)

We want to see your pets killing you.....or killing a little baby lamb!:devil:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So our third, and possibly most hotly contested competition of Fright Night will be for the Creeeepiest Pet! Bring along your most frightening animals, and we'll hopefully get someone a bit phobic to judge them. If you can do anything to make them even more terrifying, then please do so.......maybe bring along some food to show their scary feeding responses......or perhaps dress up your beardies in a little witches hat :devil:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Don Forget - FRIGHT NIGHT TOMORROW!:devil:

Also, don't forget our 3 competitions.....Creeeeepiest Pet, Freaky Photo and Fancy Dress!

We'll also have news about what's coming up in our 2nd fantastic year at MRC!

PLEEEEEASE REMEMBER...to come in the side door with all the animals. DO NOT USE THE FRONT DOOR OF THE PUB!

THANKS XXX:devil:


----------

